# Chihiros WRGB2



## Tombsc (28 Jun 2020)

Hello all

I currently have a fluval Aquasky 2.0 but find anything bright enough to be worthwhile gives off a very unnatural and yellow/green light, which apparently just won't do 

I've been told we need a pink light, so was looking at the Chihiros WRGB2 which seems to have stronger reds and more overall adjustability than the Fluval. 

Before I commit $400 to this thing, I was hoping someone here with the light could help me out. I'm interested in seeing if it can light a tank with a pinkish light, during the day. The fluval can be set to a perfectly pinkish light, but it's too dim to be effective during the daylight hours; it looks great at night.  To give an idea of what I want, I'm currently using a Aquazonic tropcal pink T5  tube during the day, and apparently this is perfect. 
Any advice, or pictures would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## oreo57 (28 Jun 2020)

Go to 8:04 for base tone comparison between 1 and 2.
Keep in mind vid/pics do not always  see what you see. or vice versa.. 

BUT is it me? Did they mix up the numbers in the beginning?
Anyways "yellow" isn't the base tone of either..

As to pink..how pink?
"we need a pink light" isn't really a thing btw..There are needs and there are wants..


----------



## Tombsc (29 Jun 2020)

Thanks - I'm looking for a FTS of the pinks during daylight, and ideally, a FTS of the sunrise/set.

I can't seem to find what I want to see on any of the videos or pics online so was hoping someone with this light might be kind enough to help me out.


----------



## rebel (29 Jun 2020)

Does anyone understand what's been said in that video? Sounds like he is giving plenty of information.

For a pinky light, maybe go for Twinstar one.

For OP, are you from Australia? The twinstar is hideously expensive IMHO. Our dollar is not faring well these days.

Maybe just get a the fluval 3.0 and add that to your 2.0.


----------



## Wookii (7 Jul 2020)

Tombsc said:


> Hello all
> 
> I currently have a fluval Aquasky 2.0 but find anything bright enough to be worthwhile gives off a very unnatural and yellow/green light, which apparently just won't do
> 
> ...



I moved from the Fluval Plant 3.0 to the WRGB II.

The control system on the Fluval is excellent, one of the best out there, but the colour rendition on the WRGB II is superb. It takes a bit of getting used to initially because the Fluval is just so yellow and washes out all the other colours, whilst the WRGB II is the opposite end of the scale, verging on almost over saturated. However once you get used to those saturated colour, everything else just looks terrible.

I've compared to a number of other lights that I picked up second hand just for comparison purposes, including the Twinstar 600S, and the AI Prime Freshwater, and none of them can touch the WRGB II's colour rendition.


----------



## CooKieS (7 Jul 2020)

Wookii said:


> I moved from the Fluval Plant 3.0 to the WRGB II.
> 
> The control system on the Fluval is excellent, one of the best out there, but the colour rendition on the WRGB II is superb. It takes a bit of getting used to initially because the Fluval is just so yellow and washes out all the other colours, whilst the WRGB II is the opposite end of the scale, verging on almost over saturated. However once you get used to those saturated colour, everything else just looks terrible.
> 
> I've compared to a number of other lights that I picked up second hand just for comparison purposes, including the Twinstar 600S, and the AI Prime Freshwater, and none of them can touch the WRGB II's colour rendition.



I've to agree, the chihiros colour rendition is one step ahead, of course it looks oversaturated with all the settings to the max, but you can always tweak that with the app if you like more yellowish tones.


----------



## Tom Ryan (@aquascaperay) (5 Aug 2020)

Useful thread


----------

